# FishFinder/GPS pre-wire



## LeftCoastAngler (Jun 18, 2008)

My intentions are to pre-wire for a fishfinder/gps unit up on my bow casting deck... My question is about the transducers, do the usually come pre wired with the connecters already hooked up on both ends? I'm trying to run a electrical wire chase type thing along the length of the boat from bow to stern... Will at least one end of the unit fit through say a 1" conduit?

~LCA.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 18, 2008)

I do not have an answer here - anyone?????


----------



## BlueWaterLED (Jun 18, 2008)

Most units I have installed have two plugs, power and transducer, each being around 3/4 to 1 inch in diameter at the widest. You transducer wire will have transducer hard wired and sealed in at one end and the connector already plugged at the other. Your power will have a ground, speaker, and power wire stripped and redy at one end and a plug already to go at the other.


----------



## redbug (Jun 18, 2008)

BlueWaterLED said:


> Most units I have installed have two plugs, power and transducer, each being around 3/4 to 1 inch in diameter at the widest. You transducer wire will have transducer hard wired and sealed in at one end and the connector already plugged at the other. Your power will have a ground, speaker, and power wire stripped and redy at one end and a plug already to go at the other.



Depending on what type gps/depth finder you purchase you may have 2 sets of power wires to hook up. My Lowrance lc27x and my 322c both have 2 sets of power wires one for the unit and the other for the gps. they recommend that you also have a on /off switch to shut off the gps power when not in use


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 18, 2008)

redbug,

Are those the type units that have a seperate dome-type "antenna" receiver for the gps, and should they (receiver) be mounted in a specific place on the boat?


----------



## redbug (Jun 18, 2008)

both units have external puck antennas they should be mounted in a clear area of the boat on my Triton the one antenna is mounted on the front deck on the stepping pad







the second is mounted on the rear deck behind the driver seat.


----------



## BlueWaterLED (Jun 18, 2008)

Redbug, could you not have shared a single antenae through your NMEA bus cable? I think both of those units are past the upgrade point. It is a nice feature because you can mark a spot and you know you are dead on it while fishing up front or driving.


----------



## redbug (Jun 18, 2008)

BlueWaterLED said:


> Redbug, could you not have shared a single antenae through your NMEA bus cable? I think both of those units are past the upgrade point. It is a nice feature because you can mark a spot and you know you are dead on it while fishing up front or driving.


I could have gone that way but... I just upgraded to the lx27c this spring my old unit was a l15xt that was not compatible. I have had the 2 gps units on the boat since it was new and the antennas were installed...


----------



## BlueWaterLED (Jun 18, 2008)

Do you like the 27C as much as the 15? I have the 15 and love the 8000 watts in deep water. Is the 27 as powerful? I know the newer chips are far better, I guess i just need to bite the bullet and upgrade.


----------



## redbug (Jun 18, 2008)

the difference is night and day !!!!! i won the 332c as a door prize at the aba nationals a few years ago. and replaced a 480lms on the front deck. I loved the color unit and started looking into a new unit. the 27c is fantastic much easier to red than the 15xt (color) It has the same 8k watts of power so your performance will not change.
the second reason I switched was the chips, when lowrance changed from the 8chips covering the country to 4 the 15xt could not handle the new chips.
i needed the nauticpath chip to cover the tidal water i fish.
I still have my old chips the cover most of the eastern part of the country that work fine.
I would make the switch without any doubts if it is in your budget..
you can even use the same transducer for the new unit but your temp gauge will not work 
Wayne


----------



## BlueWaterLED (Jun 18, 2008)

Same transducer? Im am sold. I hooked up the temp guage into my livewells. I wanted to know how hot it was getting in there in the summer and I can use my front unit for lake temps. I think I'd be okay with losing the temp in those wells though. Thanks for the info!


----------

